# Ooooooooooo



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

This is different.

I got a P. formosa :flrt:


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not too fond of spiders but....CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement!

Best wishes,


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats  :flrt: 

xxx


----------

